# Mega Mega excited



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

...but im not going to tell you all why.....









Have a guess...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Holiday booked?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope. Try again


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Roastery tour... although think you've had one already. Are you being interviewed on IMM?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You are no longer cold


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Much colder again


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Got a Nespresso machine?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Angelina Jolie is looking for a threesome and walking up your driveway?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''Got a Nespresso machine? ''

''That's a BINGO!''


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

@ MikeHag "Angelina Jolie is looking for a threesome and walking up your driveway?"

Well, that all hinges on who she is walking up the driveway with....if it's Eva Mendez, then "Wayhay!!!"...but, if it's Hulk Hogan, turn off the lights, move away from the windows, pretend you are not in, lie on the floor, keep very still & quiet, hope they go away! :-o


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You are going to be the first person alive to ever be roasted past the second crack?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Coming out?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its coffee related, petal


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Hasbean related then?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You are going to eat some green beans, wait a day or so for them to come out the other end then roast, grind and drink?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

you've bought a cafe in manchester and you want me to be joint head barrista with you???


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Hasbean related then?


Warmer

Think Gene Wilder


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

youve just booked a trip to Dublin to go to the thing they are doing over there??


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''We are the music makers, and we are the dreamers of dreams''


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does this help??


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh god please don't be selling your expobar a couple of months after I bought my machine when you live about 1 mile away from me.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hell no, Brewtus is staying put. Think laterally


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

You are getting a gaggia factory?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

http://williescacao.com ???


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

come on spill!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've only just found this and was actually quite enjoying the guessing game!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

You're going to need some green beans


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hasbean are selling you a surplus roaster and some green beans to go in it?


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

well I know... But I'm not saying


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I you got a job there?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

You're Featuring on 'In My Mug'!!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Or you have a job interview for hasbean


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You've dyed your hair ginger


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

My guess is a new grinder but I'd like to know what's actually going on!

I'm going to guess at a new anfim super caimano.

(edit: only because I saw coffeehit and that's what I really really want)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

GENE (wilder).... will be making you a coffee in his CAFE?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my god, so your getting a Gene cafe roaster!!! and grean beans from hasbean


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

After all that it was soooo obvious!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

well done Mike!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just thought, looking at Mikes post that I should have followed suit and at least tried to be subtle!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Meh...I might be wrong. Infact I hope I am wrong, for Gary's sake, and that the reason he hasn't spilled his beans yet is that Angelina is currently doing just that.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The big question in my mind is, does this mean HasBean have switched back from Behmor to Gene?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You will all find out in time...watch IMM Episode 162 for starters.....


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I want a golden ticket too...


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Surely hasbean are using a Probat or something a little larger than a Gene or Behmor?


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Not off to Vienna then?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Steve's leaving his wife for you?

Spill the beans! I don't have the brain capacity to work this out


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, he's been to Hasbean today - and Gary & Mike's inference above...


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

:exit:I can quickly go off people Gary:exit:


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, OK, Will spill the beans......Have been holding this in since Xmas!

I was the holder of the winning ticket in Steve's IMM competition, the money-cannot-buy prize included :

Private roastery tour for myself +3 lucky friends

Private cupping of pre shipment & post production roast samples

Playing on the custom £13k Slayer & k30 Vario

Steve was a wonderful host & made us some tasty drinks too.

We also were the first people in the world to cup a new 'Pacas' varietal of coffee......

I will provide more detail and some photos from the day shortly!

Still buzzing ......


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesomesauceification. Couldn't happen to a more deserving HasBean fan. Hope it was a great day (no doubts there)


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

That is too ridiculously awesome you lucky git!









Looking forward to some photos and stuff


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

kid in a sweet shop springs to mind! I will do a proper write-up about the day


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Please do









It looks like the dream place to work. Staff are lucky


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bit more teasing


----------

